# Downloading tivo recordings via web browser (the 192.168... thing)



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Have a mac and upgraded to Snow Leopard and guess what...tivotogo does not work. Did a search on here and found itivo which does not seem to work very well either. 

I tried entering 192.168.1.4 and got a screen saying my tivo is connected, but i'm not seeing a way to download shows....

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's https://192.168.1.4/ , and you'll need your media access key as the password ("tivo" is the user). Emphasis on the "s" there. http and https get you to different pages on the TiVo.

BTW, if you're going to trash iTiVo, at least spell out your problems with it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Is this your first time downloading from the tivo?

Go to the System information screen and see if you have:

"TivoToGo: a,a,a"

If not, go on Tivo My Account - in DVR Preferences; Checkbox "Transfers" and "Downloads" need to be checked.

Then, have the Tivo make the connection.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

omelet1978 said:


> Did a search on here and found itivo which does not seem to work very well either.


Sounds like a job for KMTTG.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> It's https://192.168.1.4/ , and you'll need your media access key as the password ("tivo" is the user). Emphasis on the "s" there. http and https get you to different pages on the TiVo.
> 
> BTW, if you're going to trash iTiVo, at least spell out your problems with it.


What are you like the guy who made it? Actually after using it for a bit it's really good. The problem I had is that it is sluggish. You have to click on shows several times before they are selected for example. Maybe it is a problem with snow leopard. But whatever, it works.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

omelet1978 said:


> What are you like the guy who made it? Actually after using it for a bit it's really good. The problem I had is that it is sluggish. You have to click on shows several times before they are selected for example. Maybe it is a problem with snow leopard. But whatever, it works.


iTiVo was created by Yoav.

No idea about the sluggishness as I don't use it.


----------

